# Can I use universal lnb for vip211z



## Dave444 (Aug 30, 2015)

I cancelled my service last year with Dish and I want to start back up, but don't want the two year committment, so I bought a new vip211z on amazon. The dish is still on the pole (measures 20.5 x 25.5) and says DISH HD on it. I think it is a 1000.2, but not sure.

I ordered a dish pro plus lnbf, but I've read that wont work without a dish pro receiver powering it. So my question is, can i just buy a universal lnb and universal bracket and connect to the arm? If not, what lnb should I purchase?

Thanks for the help!
Dave


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Start searching the internet for dishes. You need to identify what you really have for someone to give a good answer. A 1000, 1000.2 & 1000.4 all use different LNBs.


----------



## Dave444 (Aug 30, 2015)

Based on my research it is a 1000.2. (Welded not bolted arm, doesn't have adjustment rod like the 1000.4)


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

If you are correct the next thing you need to identify is are you on the Eastern Arc or Western Arc and buy the correct DISH LNB, not a "universal". The LNB has switches built in.


----------



## Dave444 (Aug 30, 2015)

Based on the preset azimuth, elevation, and skew on the existing dish - setup is for western 110/119/129 sats.

I already bought the dish pro plus lnbf - but read I need a dish pro receiver to power it. I found out to day I can order a power adapter instead to go between the 211z and the lnbf.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No - the power adapter is not necessary - The 211 (all variations) can power a DishProPlus LNB / switch by itself. What you need is a a 1000.2 WA LNB switch.. - this is a DPP switch as well.


----------



## Dave444 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks scooper. Hooked it up, went thru setup, called to have it activated. Simple! You were correct, didn't need power adapter.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The only thing with Dish that needs a power adapter (AFAIK) is a DPP44 switch everything else is powered by current up the cable from the receiver.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> The only thing with Dish that needs a power adapter (AFAIK) is a DPP44 switch everything else is powered by current up the cable from the receiver.


Legacy receivers used the power adapter, but seeing they have all been discontinued a LEGACY receiver would need to be replaced.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Those Dishpro adapters for the Legacy receivers were far more fragile than they should have been. I went through 2 of them before throwing in the the towel and traded my 4900 in for a DP311 Dishpro receiver.


----------

